# How to burn AVI files to disc



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I have IMG burn but for some reason, I can't burn the AVI file to a DVD. It doesn't see the file. 

Can anyone help? 
thx


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you selecting "Write Files or Folders to Disc" on the main screen?

Are you trying to just burn the file as data or did you want it to be playable in a standard DVD player?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Use dvd flick to convert it DVD Flick


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

JMPC said:


> Are you selecting "Write Files or Folders to Disc" on the main screen?
> 
> Are you trying to just burn the file as data or did you want it to be playable in a standard DVD player?


I want to burn it on a DVD so it can be played on a DVD player. I am selecting Write Files or Folders to Disc but the files don't show up.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you want the files to play on a DVD player you need to convert them unless your player supports the format of the files.


----------



## brc211835490 (May 15, 2011)

Avi to a DVD will not play on DVD player. You have to convert it. I know using an avi on windows DVD creator will do all the work and it will play on DVD players, it takes a long time to make tho.


----------

